# Nc limited licence practice tests and study paperwork



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice to meet you too!

Great introduction!


----------



## JerielBrooks (Nov 2, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nice to meet you too!
> 
> Great introduction!



It's an electrical forum. Not a dating site. Lol


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a link to mike holt site that has free quizzes His books are very good also.

http://mikeholt.com/codeQuizzes.php?from=free-exams


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JerielBrooks said:


> It's an electrical forum. Not a dating site. Lol


Believe it or not some of us have a personality.

BTW have any hot sisters?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Believe it or not some of us have a personality.
> 
> BTW have any hot sisters?


:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> :laughing:


Pretty pup, no further comment.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Could you post this a few more times? 
Thanks.


----------

